# Baron’s



## Jackie (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone tried Baron's beer kits? I make wine kits but I've never seen the beer kits before. I've been brewing beer for years--extract, partial boil. The canned kits were awful IMHO. But since this is made by winexpert, I have more faith.


----------



## masta (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently made the Baron's Canadian High-Test and it was quite good and received good reviews at my annual Wine and Beertasting Party.


The price is great and a lot less work compared to extract brewing.


----------



## masta (Aug 30, 2005)

Went to a picnic over the weekend and brought some of the Baron's Canadian High-Test and once again it impressed the beer drinkers.







I had a few last night and the clarity of the beer is amazing after a short period of time in the bottle. 


For anyone who wants to try making your own beer I highly recommend a Barons kit. If you make wine already I would just buy a primary fermenter and keep it just for beer.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Aug 13, 2006)

I've made a few Baron's kits and plan to make more. Is the quality of the boil kits higher than the no boil kits. I'm actually quite impressed by the quality of the Baron's kits. My wife wants me to make and Irish Stout and Baron's doesn't offer one. 

Any comments??

DrtDoctor


----------



## geocorn (Aug 15, 2006)

As Masta has pointed out, the Baron's kits are quite good, but limited in their offerings. I have made the Brewer's Best Irish Stout and it was excellent. I have just recently found I like the Brown Ale's, so next on my list is the Baron's version. I have a customer that buys that kit every other week. His friends love it!


----------



## masta (Aug 16, 2006)

I recently have made a few of the Brewer's Best kits and tweaked them into a new beers.


Robust Porter +60 oz of Grade B Dark Maple Syrup = Maple Porter ( It is very dark and close to a Stout due to the chocolate steeping grains. Lots of caramel overtones and a touch of sweetness from the maple syrup)


India Pale Ale + 2 lbs of Orange Blossom Honey = OB Honey IPA (ready to bottle so no report on finished beer yet)


----------

